# where can I buy coal tar?



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I asked at a compounding pharmacy today and was told that it couldn't be sold, only used by them to compound pharmaceutical (sp?) products. So I wonder where the companies that make coal tar soap get theirs? Of course they probably buy 55 gallon drums and I only want maybe 1 lb. LOL

Please note that I'm looking for coal tar, NOT pine tar, already have that. Any ideas of where I can get it? Thanks.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I think that coal tar is condsidered a carcinogenic.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8968692


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

ive never used coal tar....only pine tar

samm


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

linn said:


> I think that coal tar is condsidered a carcinogenic.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8968692


That is true. How can some big soapmaking business buy it to make soap to sell, I wonder? I've seen it for sale on the internet, will double check to see where it's made.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry, double post.:teehee:


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

There have been several law suits over the use of coal tar in commercial products.

http://www.alkalizeforhealth.net/Llawsuits.htm

http://www.psorsite.com/docs/cactls01.html

Essential oils can be used instead instead of coal tar.


----------

